
Show HN: Crypto Index Fund - chnsh
https://github.com/chnsh/crypto-index-fund
======
nimithryn
The problem with this is that the various cryptocurrencies are all very
correlated with each other. So having an "index fund" won't achieve much
diversification, unlike a real index fund that has stocks in different
industries.

